# The Tough 2000's



## Mati1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi, maybe someone knows what is a song in 1:30 and who is a author, sound good


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure who that would be, but most likely a group that sings songs for commercial ads for television.


----------

